# 3-tagestouren in den dolomiten bzw. livigno-engadin?



## dubbel (25. Januar 2009)

alle jahre wieder - die winterliche suche nach ner idee: eine inspirations-suche

wer hat ne gute idee für zwei touren: 

einmal eine dreitages-rundtour durch die dolos, 
ein anderes mal auch drei tage, auch rundtour irgendwo in der gegend um livigno (will den chaschauna-pass endlich mal von S nach N), val viola / passo verva oder so. 

jemand ne schmissige idee?


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2009)

Und www.rothaarsteig.de

Geht das auch? Wir kämen auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (25. Januar 2009)

nun ja, sehr gerne. 
aber vielleicht doch lieber ein andermal.


----------



## dubbel (26. Januar 2009)

die frage an sich ist fei schon ernstgemeint.


----------



## dede (26. Januar 2009)

Was suchst denn genau ? 3-Tagestouren in den Dolos kannst du ungefähr 500 zusammenbasteln.......


----------



## dubbel (26. Januar 2009)

eben. 
und genau das ist mein problem. 
wo fang ich an? 

ich suche eine idee (oder eine ausgearbeitete route oder ein link) für eine tour mit einerseits wenig trage- und schiebestrecken und andererseits wenig asphalt.  

sozusagen die medium-variante zwischen waldautobahn und schiebemarathon. höchstschwierigkeiten sind dabei nicht notwendig, landschaftliche highlights und schöne strecken sind eher gefragt. 
das alles in drei tagen mit ca. 2.000 - 2.500 Hm pro Tag. 

gehen wir davon aus, dass die fahrer konditionell in einem guten zustand sind. 

das ganze sollte idealerweise ein kompromiss sein für a) ausdauerathleten, die es leider technisch nicht voll draufhaben (sowohl bergauf als auch bergab) und b) singletrailfetischisten, die strasse hassen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Januar 2009)

In der Bike war vorletztes Jahr eine 3-Tagestour Dolotour von Marco drin, die auch bei mir noch auf der Todo-Liste steht. War mit Fanes und Bindelweg. Allerdings bißchen zahmer als von dir vorgeschlagen. Hab das zu Hause als pdf, wenn gewünscht.

Und wir wär´s mit dem Grischa Trail? Verläuft allerdings bißchen westlich deiner gewünschen Route, dafür ist er sehr variabel.


----------



## smx (26. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ein anderes mal auch drei tage, auch rundtour irgendwo in der gegend um livigno (will den chaschauna-pass endlich mal von S nach N), val viola / passo verva oder so.
> 
> jemand ne schmissige idee?



Mmm... bei val viola muss ich an letztes Jahr denken... als Rundtour vielleicht so:

1. Tag Livigno -> Trela-pass -> Jufplaun -> val mora -> sta. maria -> Stilfser-Joch
2. Tag Stilfser-Joch-> Umbrail -> Bocchetta di Forcola -> Lago di Fraele -> Val & Passo Viola -> Bernina-Pass -> Alp Grüm.
3. Tag Alp Grüm -> Poschavio -> Col d'Anzana -> Tirano -> (Rhätische Bahn) -> Bernina Suot -> La Stretta Pass -> Lago del Monte -> Livigno

So viel aus'm Kopf, bei Interesse kann ich die Details nachsehen...

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## dubbel (26. Januar 2009)

smx schrieb:


> 1. Tag Livigno -> Trela-pass -> Jufplaun -> val mora -> sta. maria -> Stilfser-Joch
> 2. Tag Stilfser-Joch-> Umbrail -> Bocchetta di Forcola -> Lago di Fraele -> Val & Passo Viola -> Bernina-Pass -> Alp Grüm.
> 3. Tag Alp Grüm -> Poschavio -> Col d'Anzana -> Tirano -> (Rhätische Bahn) -> Bernina Suot -> La Stretta Pass -> Lago del Monte -> Livigno
> 
> So viel aus'm Kopf, bei Interesse kann ich die Details nachsehen...


klingt gut, man kann sich ja auch einen tag nach N orientieren (chaschauna - bernina - val da fain - livigno). 



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> In der Bike war vorletztes Jahr eine 3-Tagestour Dolotour von Marco drin, die auch bei mir noch auf der Todo-Liste steht. War mit Fanes und Bindelweg. Allerdings bißchen zahmer als von dir vorgeschlagen. Hab das zu Hause als pdf, wenn gewünscht.


ja, das wär interessant. 



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Und wir wär´s mit dem Grischa Trail? Verläuft allerdings bißchen westlich deiner gewünschen Route, dafür ist er sehr variabel.


nein, danke; 
das ist zwar auch ne schöne gegend, aber nicht die gesuchte gegend.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Januar 2009)

www.bike-magazin.de/?p=570

Das sollte die Dolorunde sein. Hab grad gesehen, dass es da noch jede Menge andere hat, vielleicht wirst ja fündig. 
Meiomei, mit der Schweiz nimmst es ja wieder ganz genau! ;-)


----------



## Ikosa (26. Januar 2009)

ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du eine organisierte oder selbst zusammengestellte Tour suchst.

Für was organisiertes mal ein Link:

..ist Dir sicherlich zu lasch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (26. Januar 2009)

Bei Marcos Runde würde ich statt dem eher langweiligen Abschnitt im oberen Cordevoletal/Buchenstein einfach ab Alleghe die Bahn hoch zum Col dei Baldi nehmen, dann rüber ins Val Fiorentina fahren um danach entw. entlang der Strada de la vena und/oder übers Fedarekar zum Castello Andraz zu steuern. Von hier  die Trails entlang der Südflanke des Col di Lana bis Palla und u.U. noch den Col di Lana (kriegshistorisch natürlich seeeehr interessant) mitnehmen (versch. Varianten möglich, allerdings alle mit ein paar Schiebestrecken "gewürzt" obwohl die Wege nach und nach wiederhergestellt werden/wurden (so z.B. große Teile des Terriol Ladin). Auf dem Rückweg Ri St. Vigil statt der eher mauen Querung ins Wengental besser über La Crusc obenrum fahren (schöne Trails runter nach Spescia, je nach Uphillvariante aber bis zu 15 Min Schieben angesagt).
Wenn du von Pie Tofana aus den Sessellift hoch zum Duca d'Aosta nimmst sparst du dir auch einige Hm und kannst noch ein paar ganz gute Trails mit einbauen. Anschluß an die "Originalroute" dann ab Pocol


----------



## dubbel (26. Januar 2009)

Ikosa schrieb:


> ..ist Dir sicherlich zu lasch...


nichts geführtes, zu lasch und so ähnlich eh schon gemacht. 




			
				Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Meiomei, mit der Schweiz nimmst es ja wieder ganz genau! ;-)


wenn ich erdbeereis will und schoko nicht mag, dann nutzt es mir ja auch nichts, wenn dir schoko schmeckt.



dede schrieb:


> Cordevoletal/Buchenstein Alleghe  Col dei Baldi  Val Fiorentina  Strada de la vena  Fedarekar   Castello Andraz  Südflanke des Col di Lana bis Palla und u.U. noch den Col di Lana  Terriol Ladin  St. Vigil  Wengental  La Crusc  Spescia,  Pie Tofana  Duca d'Aosta.
> Anschluß an die "Originalroute" dann ab Pocol


ich muss mal auf ne karte schauen, moment...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Januar 2009)

Manchmal kommst du direkt bißl humorlos rüber, sieht dir garnicht ähnlich!


----------



## kroun (27. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ...nichts geführtes, zu lasch ...



ev. das könnte was für dich sein...
du kannst sagen: zu teuer, zu weit weg, zu kurz oder was auch immer... "zu lasch" ist es aber auf alle fälle nicht


----------



## trautbrg (30. Januar 2009)

Dolomiten:
Dreizinnen - Plätzwiese - Fanes - Bindelweg - Friedrich August Weg -
Seiser Alm und Schlern sind hier die Highlights.

Parken in Franzenfseste und mit dem Zug nach Welsberg (Hinter Bruneck):
Welsberg - Plätzwiese - Lago Di Misurina - Paternsattel - Dreizinnenhütte -
Paternsattel - Auronzohütte - Trail zur Mautstation - Bahnweg -
Faneswasserfälle - Große Fanesalm - Capana Alpina - Pralongia -
Arabba - Bindelweg - Pordoi - Sellajoch - Friedrich August Weg -
Schlern - Waidbruck
mit dem Zug wieder zurück nach Franzensfeste.
Sind 3 - 4 Fahrtage und sehr viele Highlights der Dolomiten drin.​
Livigno

Start in Sur En (Unterengadin)
Sur En - Scuol - Costainas Pass - Ofenpaß - Buffalora - Gallo Trail -
Lago di San Giacomo di Fraele - Alp Trela - Trela Trail nach Livigno -
Passo Alpisella - Val Mora - St Maria - Sesvenna - Uina Schlucht - Sur En

oder über bocchetta di Forcola - Umbrail - Dreisprachenspitze und
Goldseeweg zurück ins Vinschgau.

Chaschauna Pass ist eher was für Masochisten und muß man sich nicht geben.

Alternativ:
St Moritz - Furocla Surlej - Val Da Fain - Alp Stretta - Livigno -
Alpisella - Lago  di San Giacomo di Fraele - Val Viola - Poschiavo -
Berninapass (evtl mit Bahn hochfahren) Berninatrail zurück nach 
St Moritz.​
Auf Rückfrage gern mehr Details.
Oder tausend andere Varianten ...

Ciao

 Wolfgang

P.S.: Persönliche Transalptourenberatung auf der FREE in München
am Transalpberatungsstand des DAV.


----------



## MATTESM (30. Januar 2009)

st.martin (oder st.vigil) -> heiligkreuz-trail -> st kassian -> valparola -> castello-trail -> arabba -> porta vescovo -> bindelweg -> pordoi

pordoi -> canazei -> val duron -> mahlknechtjoch -> plattkofelhütte -> val gardena (trails) -> raschötzhöhe -> broglesalm -> gampenalm -> schlüterhütte 

schlüterhütte -> gömajoch -> würzjoch -> mauerbergalm -> jakobsstöckl -> st.martin

..m..

P.S.: Persönliche Transalptourenberatung auf der FREE in München am Stand der DIMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (30. Januar 2009)

@ Mattesm

Gibt es von der Tour auch GPS-Daten 

Das wäre super

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## dede (30. Januar 2009)

Vom Bindelweg (respektive ab Bergstation Belvedere) haben sie mittlerweile auch die Bikeparkdownhilltrasse fertiggestellt, die bis nach Canazei runterführt (ein heftiger Drop dabei, für den man wohl mit nem Transalpbike aus dem Sattel muß, sonst auch ohne Downhillausrüctung gut zu fahren). Ist noch ne neue/zusätzliche Abfahrtsvariante runter ins Fassatal zu allen bereits bestehenden......


----------



## Goiskopf (30. Januar 2009)

@trautbrg

Gibt`s die Touren auch als GPS-Track? Wäre wirklich "saugut"
Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## MATTESM (30. Januar 2009)

@ dede: stimmt. und versicherungstechnisch so eine sache. da steht sehr ausdrücklich an diversen einstiegen der strecke dass man sich da offiziell aggreditieren muss (sprich zahlen). aufpassen!
ist übrigens eins schönes teil .... wir übernachten immer im hotel pordoi, von dort sinds früh morgens 300m bis zur strecke.... und nach so einem frühstück läuft die recht gut... 

die oben skizzierte strecke ist eine kombination aus 2 routen, die ich regelmäßig führe. so in der form habe ich keine gps daten. mein gps ist immer noch im kopf drin, aber teilnehmer haben einige male die strecken aufgezeichnet... irgendwo müsste ich so files haben... ist aber wirklich nicht schwer zu finden (grundsätzliche orientierung). die feinabstimmung der route (welche trailvarianten in welcher kombination) muss man sich dann ohnehin je nach wunsch erarbeiten... irgendeinen sinn muss es ja haben dass leute sich einem guide anvertrauen  

..m..


----------



## dede (30. Januar 2009)

Mir persönlich gefällt ohnehin die Abfahrt zum Pian Schiavaneis besser zumal sie den Vorteil hat, daß dich in keinem Fall ein protektorbeladener Bikeroboter übern Haufen schießt, weil die diese Variante eh nicht kennen ))


----------



## trautbrg (30. Januar 2009)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> @trautbrg
> 
> Gibt`s die Touren auch als GPS-Track? Wäre wirklich "saugut"
> Ciao Goiskopf



Komm zum Transalpstand auf der Free, dann können wir drüber reden.


----------



## trautbrg (30. Januar 2009)

dede schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt ohnehin die Abfahrt zum Pian Schiavaneis besser zumal sie den Vorteil hat, daß dich in keinem Fall ein protektorbeladener Bikeroboter übern Haufen schießt, weil die diese Variante eh nicht kennen ))



das ist auch meine Lieblingsvariante und wirklich nicht so leicht zu finden ...
Zwischendurch ordentlich verblockt und ansonsten öfter superschmaler
Wurzeltrail im Wald.


----------



## ]:-> (30. Januar 2009)

auf http://bike-gps.de/ findest du ne 4 Tages Dolomitentour, die man soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe aber auch auf 3 Tage (sinnvoll) kürzen kann - kannst dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## gipfelstürmer (30. Januar 2009)

4-Tagestour Dolomiten (2007): hier bzw. hier

4-Tagestour Livigno (2008): hier bzw. hier

Beide mit GPS, Hm, Video, Fotos

Viel Spaß

G.


----------



## Goiskopf (31. Januar 2009)

trautbrg schrieb:


> Komm zum Transalpstand auf der Free, dann können wir drüber reden.


Lieber trautbrg,
ich glaube nicht, daß ich es entweder mit meinem ökologischen Gewissen, noch mit klarem Menschenverstand vereinbaren kann, über 250km zu fahren, um an 2 GPS Tracks zu kommen, die via mail in weniger als einer Minute und praktisch kostenfrei von a nach b wechseln könnten.
Sicher gibt`s auf der Free lohnenswerte Infos, aber das ist es mir einfach nicht wert. Trotzdem Danke für die Antwort.

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (31. Januar 2009)

in meinen threads kann jeder machen, was er will. 
aber niemand wird zu irgendwas gezwungen.


----------



## dede (31. Januar 2009)

Hör ich da etwa unterschwellige Besitzansprüche raus ?!?


----------



## dubbel (31. Januar 2009)

le reisen, routen & reviere c'est moi.


----------



## Roberino (31. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ...einmal eine dreitages-rundtour durch die dolos...


Wie wäre es damit:

Gesamt: 170km - 6800Hm

Start/Ziel: St. Vigil

1. Etappe (65km, 2900Hm)
St. Vigil > Prager Wildsee > Schmieden > Plätzwiese > Strudelkopf > Schluderbach > Forcola Lerosa > Sennes Hütte

2. Etappe (55km, 2200Hm)
Sennes Hütte > Grossfanesalm > Col de Locia > St. Kassian > La Villa > Kreuzjoch > Schlüterhütte

3. Etappe (50km, 1600Hm)
Schlüterhütte > Jakobstöckl > St. Vigil

Einer meiner derzeitigen Favouriten, da meine Tour nach Riva heuer nix wird. Hab nur max. 3 Tage zur Verfügung.


----------



## bikeseppl (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo dubbel kanns auch eine Tour mit festem Quartier sein? Hat den Vorteil mußt kein Gepäck mitschleppen und dich nicht ums Quartier kümmern wenns spät wird.
Übernachtung im Grödner Tal in St. Christina, ist der zentrale Ausgangspunkt.
1. Tag: 
St. Christina- Wolkenstein-Sellaumrundung z.B. http://www.offroad-only.de/mtb_Ronda_Sella.htm
2. Tag
St. Christina-Wolkenstein-Sella Joch-Friedrich August Weg-Plattkofel Hütte-Valle di Duron-Passo Duron-Plattkofel Hütte-Seiser Alm- St. Christina
3. Tag
St. Christina-Seiser Alm-Passo Duron-Schlernhäuser-Knüppelweg-Seis-Seiser Alm-St. Christina
Km und HM weiß ich nicht, der 1ste Tag ist hart müßte aber machbar sein. Das Panorama ist super.

Servus


----------



## dede (31. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> le reisen, routen & reviere c'est moi.



Roi Dubbel IVX. ?! Na dann dürfte die Sonne ja stets mit dir sein.....


----------



## dubbel (11. Februar 2009)

beim thema bindelweg heisst es immer wieder: von wanderern überflutet. lohnt es sich trotzdem? 
ist es wirklich so schlimm? 
und wie ist das im vergleich zum fanestal? da hört man ja die unterschiedlichsten sachen über die rotsocken.


----------



## dede (11. Februar 2009)

Bindelweg ist schon verdammt voll während der Wanderersaison v.a. zu Zeiten der Gondeltransporte (Belvedere ab Canazei respektive Porta Vescovo ab Arabba). Beide haben allerdings den unschätzbaren Vorteil, daß man daraus (evtl. noch zusammen mit den Alleghebahnen) einen super "Freeride"-Tag mit 3 Seilbahnauffahrten basteln kann......
Wenn man frühmorgens oder am späten Nachmittag (idealerweise mit Bindelweghüttenübernachtung !) unterwegs ist hat man den gesamten Trail für sich alleine - dann ist er ein absoluter Traum !!!
Vgl. mit Fanes hinkt ein wenig, aber auch dort bist du ganz bestimmt nicht am Ende der Welt unterwegs....
Beides auf gar keinen Fall (!!) rund um Ferragosto auf die Tagesordnung packen, dann kannst du alternativ auch in den Fußgängerzonen der dt. Großstädte biken gehen !!!


----------



## dubbel (11. Februar 2009)

AAAaaahhh - natürlich ist genau die ferragosta-woche geplant! 
gar nicht dran gedacht, guter tip, das kann man noch um ne woche verschieben, sonst wär's doof.

"Vgl. mit Fanes hinkt ein wenig" heisst: da ist weniger los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (11. Februar 2009)

Vllt nicht gerade weniger, aber a) es verläuft sich viel stärker weil das Gebiet und damit auch die Ausflugsmöglichkeiten wesentlich größer/vielfältiger sind und b) man trotzdem erstmal hoch zur Hütte kommen muß (Shuttle "nur" für Hausgäste erlaubt). Rund um die Hütte ist im August aber natürlich klassisch ital. "Bergrummel/-karneval" angesagt - aber der läßt sich ja auch einfach meiden....   

Mindestens eine Woche empfehlenswert !!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2009)

http://dreilaendertour.com/


----------



## reiner (12. Februar 2009)

Roberino schrieb:


> Start/Ziel: St. Vigil
> 1. Etappe (65km, 2900Hm)
> St. Vigil > Prager Wildsee > Schmieden > Plätzwiese > Strudelkopf > Schluderbach > Forcola Lerosa > Sennes Hütte
> 2. Etappe (55km, 2200Hm)
> ...


Bin ich in fast gleicher Form vorletztes Jahr gefahren. Absolut spitze. Könnte bei Interesse Tourenblätter aus Kartenmaterial beisteuern (zum auf dem Lenker befestigen und nachfahren).

Servus


----------



## Roberino (12. Februar 2009)

reiner schrieb:


> Könnte bei Interesse Tourenblätter aus Kartenmaterial beisteuern (zum auf dem Lenker befestigen und nachfahren).


Danke fürs Angebot. Ich werde aber wieder mit meinem N95 navigieren und mir meine Karte für die Tour wie in 2008 wieder selbst basteln (klick)

Aber auf die Tour freue ich mich schon heute.


----------



## dubbel (2. Juni 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> wer hat ne gute idee für zwei touren:
> 
> einmal eine dreitages-rundtour durch die dolos,
> ein anderes mal auch drei tage, auch rundtour irgendwo in der gegend um livigno (will den chaschauna-pass endlich mal von S nach N), val viola / passo verva oder so.
> ...


letzte aktualisierung: 

der dingsbums, der mitfährt, hat GPS.
ferragosta konnten wir noch umgehen. 
es bleibt bei dolomiten (d.h. livigno-engadin etc. ist gestrichen), insgesamt 5 tage. am besten eine runde und 2 tagestouren. 
-> von wo nach wo über wo ist noch nicht geklärt.


----------



## hey oh (2. Juni 2009)

Ist das jetzt ne Frage? Tourenvorschläge solltest du mittlerweile ja genug bekommen haben.

Ansonsten eine berechtigte Frage:



AK13 schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt Mode, daß man sich die Alpentouren von anderen Usern planen läßt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (2. Juni 2009)

hey oh schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ne Frage?


siehst du denn da irgendwo ein fragezeichen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Juni 2009)

Roberino schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit:
> 
> Gesamt: 170km - 6800Hm
> 
> ...



Also ich persönlich finde die "Abfahrt" vom Col di Locia nach St. Kassian mehr als fragwürdig. Oben schleppt man sein Bike viele Höhenmeter runter, dann ist es ein Stückchen ganz nett und dann kommt gleich Forstautobahn und Asfalt. Ich finde, das rechtfertigt die vielen hochstrampelten Höhenmeter überhaupt nicht!  Oder ich hab den falschen Weg erwischt??? Ich kenne zwar die Abfahrt nach Cortina nicht, aber schlechter kanns nicht sein. Der Teil zur Seneshütte ist der Hammer!
Da würd ich ja fast umstricken und wieder nach St. Vigil runterfahren, übers Ritjoch und von dort hoch zum Heiligkreuzhospiz. Der Trail von dort Ri. St. Kassian ist wirklich spaßiger Flowtrail und halt im Gegensatz zu dem anderen zu 100% fahrbar, selbst für nicht so tolle Fahrtechniker, zumal mit AC-Rucksack.


----------



## dubbel (15. Juni 2009)

hat jemand von euch ne empfehlung für hotels in  St. Christina oder St Vigil (bzw. der nächsten umgebung davon)?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juni 2009)

Haben in der Pension Claudia *** übernachtet.
Günstig, sauber und gutes Essen.


----------



## wiggerl_wiggerl (16. Juni 2009)

Hotel Olympia oder Pension Les Gomines sind ganz nett in St. Vigil..


----------



## dubbel (17. Juni 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... Da würd ich ja fast umstricken und wieder nach St. Vigil runterfahren, übers Ritjoch und von dort hoch zum Heiligkreuzhospiz. Der Trail von dort Ri. St. Kassian ist wirklich spaßiger Flowtrail und...


wie ist das denn gemeint? 
also wo willst du da wieder rauskommen?


----------



## dubbel (17. Juni 2009)

bisher 4 tage: 

- Große Fanes Runde mit den Armentara Wiesen (http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountai...uren_volltextsuche.php?we_objectID=2280&pid=0) 
- sella-umrundung von bikeseppl (http://www.offroad-only.de/mtb_Ronda_Sella.htm)
- Langkofel Umrundung (http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountai...listung.php?we_objectID=319&we_objectTID=378#)
- idee von Masberg (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5099142#post5099142)


----------



## dede (17. Juni 2009)

Fanes/Armentara: wenn du in St. Vigil startest, dann nimm (teilw. zumindest) den Trail zur Pederü statt der Straße, auch aufwärts sehr nett, kostet aber natürlich ein wenig mehr Zeit und Kraft. Ab St. Kassian würde ich zum Heiligkreuz rauffahren (200 Hm sausteil, nur für gute Uphilltechniker mit entsprechender Kraft durchfahrbar !). Danach den Trail rüber auf die Armentarawiesen und weiter bis Spescia. Der Rest wie in der Runde beschrieben


----------



## dede (17. Juni 2009)

Sella Ronda: Keinesfalls ab Ornella hoch zum Padon, praktisch alles schieben ! Stattdessen ab Arabba (Gondelstation, nimmt übrigens Bikes mit !!) die Skipiste rechts hoch bis zur Mündung an der Straße, dann kurz auf Asphalt bis auf knapp 2.000m Seehöhe und hier links weg auf die Schotterpiste hoch zur Porta Vescovo. Ab Belvedere am Ende des Bindelwegs gibt es seit 2-3 Jahren eine schöne Bikepark/Singletrailabfahrt runter nach Canazei. Wenn du nicht vie lStraße fahren willst kämpf dich den 655er durch Val Salei hoch (bei guten Wadeln praktisch komplett fahrbar, aber tough !!). Ab Selljoch unbedingt durch die Steinerne Stadt (nicht den offizieleln Weg, sondern den Skiweg oberhalb nehmen !!) und zum Rif. Comici rüberqueren. AM Plan de Gralba kurz parallel zur Straße (etwa 150m), dann links auf den Trail runter bis ins Tal....


----------



## dede (17. Juni 2009)

Raschötz: 5er Trail runter nach St. Ulrich bis 17 Uhr fürs Biken gesperrt, bei entsprechendem Timing langt das aber noch um die letzte Gondel (ab Mittelstation !!) hoch zur Seceda zu bekommen. Dann erstmal Pause machen(war ja verdammt anstrengend hier hoch, oder ?!), damit die Wanderer die Trails freimachen denn: ..... statt direkt zum Col Raiser rüberzufahren kannst du hier in der Abendsonne (aber nur, wenn die Wanderer weg sind !!!!) den genialen 4er am Felsturm Piera Longia vorbei und dann das ganze Tal hinter bis zum Weg, der runter zur Regensburger hütte führt fahren (zwischendrin gibt es mehrere Varianten, die zum Col Raiser runterführen falls du abbrechen willst). Aber NUR ohne Wanderer - sonst ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (17. Juni 2009)

Langkofel: 526er runter ist ne ekelhafte Tragepassage, da gbt's Sinnvolelres außen rum (s. Sella Ronda via Comici und dann wieder hoch zum Mt. Pana an der Fischburg vorbei). Kurz vor Saltria links weg auf den 7er bis oberhalb des Zallingers. Entweder runter zur "Originalroute" oder hoch (ca. 10-15 Min Schieben) zur Plattkofelhütte. Danach entweder den Fr. AUgust Weg oder die super Verbindung über die Schneid rüber zum Mahlknechtjoch und weiter ins Val Duron.....


----------



## dubbel (17. Juni 2009)

wow! 
danke.


----------



## dede (17. Juni 2009)

Details gibt's sobald du deine finale Auswahl getroffen hast....


----------



## Masberg (18. Juni 2009)

dede schrieb:


> Raschötz: 5er Trail runter nach St. Ulrich bis 17 Uhr fürs Biken gesperrt, bei entsprechendem Timing langt das aber noch um die letzte Gondel (ab Mittelstation !!)



Hi dede; Ist die Sperrung offiziell? Anfang Sept 2007 war da kein Verbot zu erkennen und die Wandereranzahl war im Grunde ok. Wir begegneten in Summe vllt 10 Wanderern auf dem 5er (ca. 13 Uhr) und die Stimmung war in Ordnung!



dubbel schrieb:


> wow!
> danke.



Tja, er kennt jeden Stein, würde ich sagen. Habe auch schon immer gestaunt. Lies dedes Beiträge zu Dolomiten und du bist im Bilde.


----------



## dubbel (18. Juni 2009)

vielen dank. 
weiss gar nicht, was ich da jetzt alles planen soll...   

ich muss mir übers wochenende mal die karte anschauen, 90% der orte kenn ich gar nicht.


----------



## Easy (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wÃ¼rde mich ganz gerne an den thead dranhÃ¤ngen und nicht den 1000 thread "Alpencross - welche Route?" aufzumachen. Ich hoffe, das ist okay, passt inhaltlich zumindest gut. 

Meiner meiner ausgearbeiteten Route (es soll ein Alpencross vom Inntal Ã¼bers Zillertal und Dolomiten in einer Woche an den Gardasee sein) habe ich folgende Dolomiten-Etappen drinne:

Vom Pfitscherjoch kommend: 

1. Tag Fortezza - St. Lorenzo  - St. Vigil - PederÃ¼-HÃ¼tte â FaneshÃ¼tte (Ãbernachtung)

2. Tag FaneshÃ¼tte â Limojoch â St. Kassian â PralongiahÃ¼tte â Arraba â Gondel zum BindelweghÃ¼tte (Ã¼bernachtung)

3. Tag Bindelweg - Pordoipass  â Canazei â Moena â Predazzo (Ãbernachtung)

4. Tag Predazzo â Cavalese  â Neumarkt  â Mezzocorona (Ãbernachtung)

Dann gehts weiter Ã¼ber Andalo und Molvenosee an den Lago. 

Ich habe mich bewusst gegen Schlern entschieden. Sicherlich ein AppetithÃ¤ppchen, aber wir haben bereits 2 anstrengende Tage davor und noch einen danach zu bewÃ¤ltigen. 

Was meint Ihr zur Strecke? Ist der Tag 4 meist nur Asphalt oder gibt es da auch attraktive Forst-/Radwege?

Wo kann man im Bereich Predazzo gut Ã¼bernachten?

Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps

easy


----------



## dede (19. Juni 2009)

Die "17 Uhr Regelung" besteht für einige Trails im Grödnertal (z.B. auch auf der Seiseralm); gibt's seit ein paar Jahren (soweit ich weiß stehen da aber keine expliziten Schilder rum, das ist mehr sowas wie eine Selbstverpflichtung der einheimischen Biker).

Tag 4 ist nicht wirklich spannend, eine reine Zubringeretappe. Würde da evtl. einfach noch nen kleinen Hügel irgendwo einbauen (Passo San Lugano oder Gfrill oder gleich schon vorher hoch: z.B. von Predazzo mit dem Lift hoch !?).
Ich finde das Hotel Foresta zwischen Moena und Predazzo Klasse !!


----------



## Easy (19. Juni 2009)

dede schrieb:


> Tag 4 ist nicht wirklich spannend, eine reine Zubringeretappe. Würde da evtl. einfach noch nen kleinen Hügel irgendwo einbauen (Passo San Lugano oder Gfrill oder gleich schon vorher hoch: z.B. von Predazzo mit dem Lift hoch !?).
> Ich finde das Hotel Foresta zwischen Moena und Predazzo Klasse !!



Danke für den Tipp.

Hmm, ja das dachte ich schon, dass Tag 4 nicht so toll ist. Gfrill und San Lugano hören sich gut an. Fährt man über Kaltenbrunn und Truden nach Gfrill oder gibt es eine direkte Strecke?  Sufu hat immer nur die Strecke von Obereggen über Kaltenbrunn und Truden ausgespuckt.


----------



## dede (19. Juni 2009)

Ist zumindest die geeignetste ! Es gibt noch ne Variante durch den Wald, aber die ist ohne Ortskenntnisse praktisch nicht auffindbar (und beshreiben kann ich die grad ausnahmsweise auch nicht wirklich, weil's da Dutzende von Wegverzweigungen gibt !). Kannst dann von der Salurner Klause (Sprachgrenze !) im Etschtal rüberqueren (Mezzocorona) oder aber ab Montan hoch nach Tramin und auf der anderen Talseite die einzelnen Weinorte (magreit, Kurtinig etc.) abfahren. ALternative oben rum wär halt dann das Grauner oder Fennerjoch (kostet aber nochmal nen halben Tag !!)

Pedrazzo und übers Reiterjoch würd ich aber auch als valide Variante in Betracht ziehen, z.B. via Lavaze'joch und Gurndinalm nach Radein und dann via Kaltenbrunn weiter nach Truden und Gfrill (kannst natürlich auch ab Moena den Klassiker zum Karerpaß hoch nehmen !) - ach wie so oft gibt es tausende Varianten )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (22. Juni 2009)

dede schrieb:


> Ist zumindest die geeignetste ! Es gibt noch ne Variante durch den Wald, aber die ist ohne Ortskenntnisse praktisch nicht auffindbar (und beshreiben kann ich die grad ausnahmsweise auch nicht wirklich, weil's da Dutzende von Wegverzweigungen gibt !). Kannst dann von der Salurner Klause (Sprachgrenze !) im Etschtal rüberqueren (Mezzocorona) oder aber ab Montan hoch nach Tramin und auf der anderen Talseite die einzelnen Weinorte (magreit, Kurtinig etc.) abfahren. ALternative oben rum wär halt dann das Grauner oder Fennerjoch (kostet aber nochmal nen halben Tag !!)
> 
> Pedrazzo und übers Reiterjoch würd ich aber auch als valide Variante in Betracht ziehen, z.B. via Lavaze'joch und Gurndinalm nach Radein und dann via Kaltenbrunn weiter nach Truden und Gfrill (kannst natürlich auch ab Moena den Klassiker zum Karerpaß hoch nehmen !) - ach wie so oft gibt es tausende Varianten )))




Danke Dede,
Karerpass bringt uns zu weit nach Norden. Die Variante Kaltenbrunn - Truden - Gfrill werde ich auf alle Fälle näher betrachten. Fährt man da die normale Fahrtstraße oder gibt es parallel Radwege? In moogleMap als SS48 und ab Kaltenbrunn als Via Molina bezeichnet.


----------

